# my male betta's favorite food



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Ive just discovered my male loves apterous fruitflies.

Flightless Fruit Flies : Home


----------



## MinxMermaid (Nov 17, 2008)

Very Cute Betta~


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks i just got him a week ago


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

He looks like a sweetie. Does he have a name yet? We like to call them by name as they have such tremendous personalities. It may not have been done much here yet but I think they deserve to be called by a name. They get so they will come to the front of the tank to it if you put your hand on the tank and talk to them all the time. I call my boys to supper every night if they get to playing.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Mine is a plakat mustard gas that has lived for three years, lost one pelvic fin to fungus (wont grow back, it went deep), and gets so excited about someone aproching that he in ovlivious to the food until you show it to him with your finger! still makes bubblenests and hates his reflection!


----------

